# Gumwood Restoration Graining



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

An Older Home in San Francisco 1903 .... that had Faux Gumwood Painted throughout, had some areas of wear .. This Grained Gumwood is over 70 Years Old ! and basically in Great shape for its age... I was asked to Restore the Worn Areas ... The Handrails were the Worst Areas...and the owner had a new Skylight installed...Bits and pieces were touched up as well.... This was done in One Pass using Oil..... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

View attachment 16548






















Michael Tust


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

When I first saw some of your work pics I was amazed that graining could even be done that seamlessly. 
Awesome!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Great job Michael!


----------



## APaintedGal (Nov 29, 2011)

Holy moly! It's really incredible you've created that. Beautiful work.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Good stuff Michael! :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

joshmays1976 said:


> When I first saw some of your work pics I was amazed that graining could even be done that seamlessly.
> Awesome!


Thanks Josh !
We get a lot of calls for Graining out here....

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

kdpaint said:


> Looks great!


Thanks.....

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

scottjr said:


> Great job Michael!


Thanks Scott...

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

APaintedGal said:


> Holy moly! It's really incredible you've created that. Beautiful work.


Thank You Gal !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Good stuff Michael! :thumbup:


Thank You Sir... !

Michael Tust


----------



## Bill V. (Jun 20, 2013)

*New to this site*



michael tust said:


> View attachment 16547
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just found this site looking for info on "Brush Stuff".... your graining looks great. I had to match a 100yr old grain job awhile back but unfortunately it was a lacquer finish that was peeling and had to all be stripped first.


----------

